# Bought a Walther PPK/S... In 32 ACP



## TrafficsKindaBad

I just bought an Interarms PPK/S chambered in the monstrous 32 ACP. It's a stainless finish and I got a decent deal on it that included 5 additional magazines in addition to the 2 that came with it. I bought it from a guy who was the original owner and only had it to the range once or twice right when he bought it. It's essentially like-new. Internals look great and I love the gun. I bought it with the intention of selling it because I don't see the 32s very often. How common are they really? I like the gun so much that I'm having second thoughts about selling it.


----------



## Gruesome

The Walther PP and it's brothers PPK and PPK/S are impressive weapons. The (basic) design predates WW2 so it is in rare company in terms of longevity. It is culturally iconic as well, being the primary weapon of one Double Oh Seven chap. It has been copied by many so it is possible to find cheaper knockoffs, and that's always a sign of respect for the design.

It wouldn't still be made if it weren't relevant, so yes it is a good gun. They are fairly common, even in .32. I inherited a couple - a PPK/S (380 ACP) and a PP in .32 - and I wish the design didn't bite my fat hand so much or I'd still have them.

Keep it. Enjoy it. If the day comes when you don't enjoy it anymore, sell it.


----------



## Bhoffman

If you want to sell it, please PM me. I have been looking for one for over a year now. All I can find is old East German ones.


----------



## denner

.32 ACP is common and not going anywhere.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

I don't mean the 32 ACP round itself, and I don't know if maybe that's how my first post read, but rather these pistols. As for ammo, I'm in the clear when it comes to the shortage. My local gun shops have tons of it, albeit the price isn't what I'd like to pay... which is $0. Fiocchi 32 ACP 71 gr FMJ is $19 per 50.

My real interest is in how many people who are reading this have this pistol? I've looked around a bit and even searched gunbroker looking for one in 32, and instead bought one of the new 22LR models (which I love). When an ad for this 32 popped up online I jumped at the chance. It's a cool gun and I've sort of become interested in the smaller pistol and rifle calibers.


----------



## pilote

the PPK in .32 is not that common and i think is more desirable than the .380...i've got a pre-war .32 and love shooting it...i've tried the .380 version; little bit too snappy for me to be fun...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The .32 ACP round, with a full-jacketed, round-nose bullet, used to be the standard ammunition for almost every police force in Europe.
Back then, if a cop shot a crook, the crook would not only instantly surrender, but would also sit down on the nearest street curb and start to cry.
That is no longer the case, of course—not even in France.

The Walther PP, PPK, and PPK/S all have terribly heavy double-action triggers which, after the first shot, change to terribly heavy single-action triggers.
Even accounting for the new frame shape, it is more than merely likely that a PP-series pistol will at some time carve a bloody double groove in the web of your thumb.
On account of those facts, nowadays one finds in the marketplace quite a few hardly-used and very-slightly-used PP, PPK, and PPK/S pistols.


----------



## berettatoter

TrafficsKindaBad said:


> I just bought an Interarms PPK/S chambered in the monstrous 32 ACP. It's a stainless finish and I got a decent deal on it that included 5 additional magazines in addition to the 2 that came with it. I bought it from a guy who was the original owner and only had it to the range once or twice right when he bought it. It's essentially like-new. Internals look great and I love the gun. I bought it with the intention of selling it because I don't see the 32s very often. How common are they really? I like the gun so much that I'm having second thoughts about selling it.


I would not sell it, I'd use it as casual carry and range time fun. I see .32 ACP around my area quite a bit, just not as prevalent as 9mm or something like that. The Walther is an iconic weapon worth keeping for just what it is...especially with all the extra magazines!


----------



## Deputy

I have the S&W version of a PPK in .32 ACP. Along with the steel frame WW2 P-38, it is one of my favorite Walthers. BTW.....32ACP is no longer in production by Walther so they are becoming something of a rarity. I prefer .32ACP over .380 because it has much less felt recoil (although that may be due to the re-design of the frame By S&W) and the bullet isn't all that much less effective than the .380, which also isn't terribly effective. My wife can shoot the PPK all day long and has no complaints about DA or SA trigger pull. Same for me and I have diabetic neuropathy in my hands. I can't say that for many other semi-autos. It's on my "never sell or trade" list, and they can bury me with it. :smt082


----------



## Unkei

Hi,
I have the S&W versions with the larger Beavertail. Both 380 and 32. Both are reliable and I really like the weight of the pistols. I have 26 handguns including S&W, Beretta, Sig, Colt, Bond Arms, Davis, Cobra,
GSG, Ruger, Pietta etc...Calibers range from 22lr to 45 Colt and 45 acp. I was an LEO for 36 years so have a bit of real world experience with handguns and long guns.
All that being said..I think the Walther is a great platform and of the two calibers, I prefer the 32 
One caveat..I did send both back to S&W to have the feed ramps polished, which they did at no charge to me, with a quick turn around time. This was done due to problems feeding HP rounds. No longer a problem. It is helpful to use a forceful or slingshot method to rack the slide. I do recommend FMJ rounds in the 32, only because of the penetration differences for a somewhat weaker round.
Cheers,
Unkei


----------

